# Happy Mother's Day!!



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

The one day a year that we are given appreciation for the reason that we pee a little when we sneeze...

Happy Mother's Day from me and mine, and here's hoping our bladders last another year!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

happy mothers day all mums


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks!

(And thanks for the smile. lol)


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks! My 5 year old has a stomach big so we stayed home all day and played with the chickens. Even with a tummy ache she wanted to cuddle them up!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lovely to meet the infamous fuzziebutt at last!  Happy Mom's Day!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright I feel sufficient time has passed to be a downer.

Did you know Mother's Day was started as a day to remember Mother's who have died?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother's_Day#Founding_.28USA.29

So to all of you who lost your mother's, maybe next year it won't be so horrible knowing you're not alone.


----------

